# UPDATED: My Classical Music Streaming Website



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Composer Explorer

I've updated my Classical Music website, Composer Explorer. It's now a single page application for easier browsing. You can play music directly in the browser (with Spotify), like your favorite performances, browse by performers, and create your own custom radios. 🎶

Also available for download as an Android App on the Google Play Store.

Let me know what you think!


----------



## Floeddie (8 mo ago)

Couchie said:


> Composer Explorer
> 
> I've updated my Classical Music website, Composer Explorer. It's now a single page application for easier browsing. You can play music directly in the browser (with Spotify), like your favorite performances, browse by performers, and create your own custom radios. 🎶
> 
> ...


Nice idea, write an API for Roku Streaming Devices. The Plex API works well with visual presentations, but it doesn't work well on my mp3 library. Your app is superior to Spotify's API for Roku. They think the world will plug everybody's head into a cellphone... not my idea for a good time.


----------



## AaronSF (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm enjoying Composer Explorer very much. Thanks!


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Great work Couchie!! This is super cool!


----------



## hiroica (Aug 31, 2015)

Couchie said:


> Composer Explorer
> 
> I've updated my Classical Music website, Composer Explorer. It's now a single page application for easier browsing. You can play music directly in the browser (with Spotify), like your favorite performances, browse by performers, and create your own custom radios. 🎶
> 
> ...


So amazing! How are the recommended recordings sorted btw?


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

hiroica said:


> So amazing! How are the recommended recordings sorted btw?


Thanks! Ranking is done of a few factors. First, how many people liked the recording. Then, by a combination of popularity on Spotify and if the recording is complete (ie, has all movements rather than just one excerpt).


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

While I love the look of this app and the general functionality, I have to ask: who is this app aimed at exactly? If one wants to do a deep dive into the byways of the 19th or 20th Centuries, then this is where the app falls short. If someone is new to classical music, then this app certainly would be of some use. Anyway, I'd love to know your thoughts and reasoning behind it.

P.S. You should go on the TV show Shark Tank and try to sell it to one of those bozo millionaires. They probably never even heard of classical music.


----------

